# Red fish Tour.



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Is there a redfish series coming up?


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

June 28th - Port Lavaca
July 19th - Rockport
August 4th - Kemah

Go to www.redfishseries.com to sign up or learn more.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

We were full for Port Lavaca and we are full for Rockport, however, no one wanted to be put on the waiting list yet and we had someone cancel for Port Lavaca today. We have one spot open for the Texas Redfish Series Port Lavaca stop as of today.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you


----------

